# How early do they usually kid with multiples?



## RosebayRidgeNigerians (May 14, 2014)

My doe is due on the 25th (145 days), which is 10 days from now. I think her ligaments are softened, because I can't feel them really now . Her pooch has been very puffy the last few days & her udder is huge.
The kids dropped down a week ago. She got PG 600 because she was not cycling, then went into raging heat & was bred well & much, so I'm expecting quads possibly. She is a FF, and a Nigi and almost 2 years. What is average time for delivery of quads, by experienced Nigerian owners


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Our doe who is a second freshener had her quads about 2 weeks overdue. I suppose it depends on the doe. NOTE- She is a Nigerian


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cant speak for Nigerians, but my girls usually are done within a half hour with quads.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is safe for Nigerian Dwarf does to give birth 10 days before their due dates. Got this info from a Q&A on this website:

http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com/nigerian-dwarf-goat-qas/


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no idea on that, but unless you ultrasounded there is no way to know whether she has quads, she could just have twins. My nubian doe ff had her twins exactly two days early but I don't think that means anything for another doe, each doe and each pregnancy is different.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

For a ff, quads are possible but unlikely. Some does look huge and only have one or two, while others don't look preggo at all and end up having three or four! So you'll honestly never know until they either give birth or you them ultra sounded.

Do you have any pics of her? They might help determine when she'll kid, and we could guess how many we think she'll have


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> I have no idea on that, but unless you ultrasounded there is no way to know whether she has quads, she could just have twins. My nubian doe ff had her twins exactly two days early but I don't think that means anything for another doe, each doe and each pregnancy is different.


Actually, according to what I've read, it usually holds true for a lot of first timers. If I remember correctly, 1st timers tend to kid early whereas multiples tend to kid late. I don't usually have due dates - my bucks are apparently shy - but this year I did see several of the first time does being bred and almost every one of them kidded early. Some of them 5 days early.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've heard that ffs and does with multiple kids tend to go early, while does carrying singles and older does tend to go late...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

This is exactly why I stated "If I remember correctly". :laugh:


----------

